# Tidewater Cyclists



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

Just wondering what other Tidewater cyclists are on here. This thought came after Lifelover & I unintentionally hijacked another thread, so I'll make amends by responding below.

In the meantime, I ride A-pace rides out of Fat Frog's in VA Beach on Fri & Sat. Anyone familiar w/ it?

Spinningly yours,
Matt



Lifelover said:


> Hope you are back on your bike soon. If you want a nice, easy, cool, C paced evening ride to get back into the swing of things, I lead a Monday night ride near Little Neck. Details are on the TBA website or you can PM me.
> 
> To the OP,
> 
> Sorry for the thread HighJack


Ditto the apology for the thread highjack- the OP is probably from Northern VA & wondering who in the world Fat Frog's is (a bike store [soon to be storeS] here in VA Beach.

I appreciate the invite to the C ride. I think I'll be back to "normal", A-paced riding in a week- I didn't have any muscle injuries last week, but the skin around my knee HURTS every time that joint moves cuz it's so scratched up from last Saturday's event.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm in Virginia Beach now and raised in Norfolk.

I too ride the Fat Frogs rides but only every now and again on Fridays.

There is another Va Bch rider on the boards but I can't recall his name. Cat### something another I think.

"Wim" lives around Williamsburg but comes down and rides on the southside every now and then.


----------



## evil genius (Jul 31, 2007)

Hey guys, I just joined this board. I have been riding mountain bikes for years, but just recently got a roadbike. I'm in Chesapeake, really close to Greatbridge Cyclery. Not too far from the new Fatfrog. I usually do the Sat. morning ride from Bikebeat. I get off work too late to make any of the weekday rides. Once in awhile I'll do the "mountainbike" ride from All About Bikes on Thurs. night.
















I'll be in Richmond with the EVMA this Saturday, riding the trails. Any one doing the Chesapeake crit the next saturday?


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

evil genius said:


> Hey guys, I just joined this board. I have been riding mountain bikes for years, but just recently got a roadbike. I'm in Chesapeake, really close to Greatbridge Cyclery. Not too far from the new Fatfrog. I usually do the Sat. morning ride from Bikebeat. I get off work too late to make any of the weekday rides. Once in awhile I'll do the "mountainbike" ride from All About Bikes on Thurs. night.
> 
> I'll be in Richmond with the EVMA this Saturday, riding the trails. Any one doing the Chesapeake crit the next saturday?


I didn't know Bikebeat did a Saturday morning ride. I did the "All About Bikes" Saturday morning ride thie past weekend for the first time. We did almost 50 miles and it was really nice.

No Crit racing for me.

I couple of good friends life failry close to you and we ride from their house occasionally. PM me your email address if you are intrested. However, sice we are all Gov't workers they are often last minute decisions. There is plenty of good riding from where you are.


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

Genius,

Welcome aboard. I'm a 38 year-old college student taking a pretty intense courseload (knocking out pre-req's to become a Nurse), but can make ANY rides starting tomorrow (today's my last day of Finals for the summer semester) until August 23, when the fun starts all over again.

I usually ride at an "A" pace. You mentioned getting off of work too late- does that mean that you could do 7:30am rides? 

I hope that Fat Frogs gives you guys good service like they do here in Virginia Beach.


----------



## evil genius (Jul 31, 2007)

I manage a auto repair shop in Greatbridge, Monday-Friday. Thankfully its not far from my house, and thankfully we are closed on weekends. I get to work around 7:30am, and usually dont get to leave untill 6:00pm. This time of year I still have enough light to ride after work. In the winter I do alot of nightriding. I would call my pace "A", but I'm working on that. Did anybody do the Knots Island Century? That was fun!


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

Great Bridge is rather far from me. I live a few miles south of Oceana NAS in Virginia Beach.

However, I did a century 3 weeks ago in Pungo, and was also planning a Saturday ride sometime between now and when classes start back up on 23 August. Location? Someplace w/ hills!


----------



## evil genius (Jul 31, 2007)

The Knots Island Century? Was that only 3 weeks ago? I did that one and it seemed like more than 3 weeks ago. Anyway, it was a blast! The longest ride I had previously done was like 45 miles. I bonked hard the last 10 miles before the ferry and got dropped from the group I was with. The ferry was my friend and I recovered nicely, thanks to the support people with cold water and popsicles! Made it back with a big group of Contes guys doing 25 mph. 102.something miles, just over 5 hours, and 20.0mph average. Cool. When is the next Century?


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

*Frog 2 Frog*



evil genius said:


> The Knots Island Century? Was that only 3 weeks ago? I did that one and it seemed like more than 3 weeks ago. Anyway, it was a blast! The longest ride I had previously done was like 45 miles. I bonked hard the last 10 miles before the ferry and got dropped from the group I was with. The ferry was my friend and I recovered nicely, thanks to the support people with cold water and popsicles! Made it back with a big group of Contes guys doing 25 mph. 102.something miles, just over 5 hours, and 20.0mph average. Cool. When is the next Century?



Knots Island was more than 3 weeks. It was on Father's Day and always is. 
LX was referring to a self supported century he did 3 weeks ago.

I next local century will be the Surry Century on Sept. 15. There are also some Eastern shore Centuries in the fall.

With a little prodding we might be able to get Fat Frogs to very loosely organize a ride from the old shop to the new shop and back. Would be at least 60+ miles and could very easily turn it into a century with a few detours. 

Push for Labor Day Weekend Saturday, Sept 1


----------



## nrodriguez5000 (Aug 6, 2007)

i am a virginia beach rider...mt bike and road bike

i am a student working part time who is still on summer break for the next 2 weeks, so i can pretty much ride any day, anytime after 5, early on weekends, but im not one to wake a 7am to ride.

if anyone is looking to road bike after 5pm on weekdays, and anytime after noon on weekends pm me so we can meet up

i am an A pace btw but would love to be pushed into the A+++ category


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

Which part of VA Beach are you in? I live in the Gnrl. Booth area.

Schedule-wise, we're somewhat in the same boat; I'm looking forward to starting classes on the 23rd, as well.

Ever go riding around the Pungo area?


----------



## nrodriguez5000 (Aug 6, 2007)

i am in the kempsville area....my usual riding path is to the beach and back via princess anne to damn neck to general booth (30.5 mi)

my classes start on the 27th, i just said 2 weeks bc ill be in puerto rico the last week before school

i have not been to the pungo area, but since soo many riders either ride out there or talk abotu it, there must be somethign i am missing

lets check it out sometime soon


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

nrodriguez5000 said:


> my usual riding path is to the beach and back via princess anne to damn neck to general booth (30.5 mi)


As far as city riding goes, that's not a bad route- more than 1 lane in either direction so the drivers won't have emotional breakdowns waiting 5 seconds to pass you, broad shoulders, plenty of places to replenish w/ electrolyte, stores to get more gear, etc. 

But compared to Pungo, where there's NO stop lights, cars turning into/exiting from shopping centers, not as many drivers whose attention is out in cell phone land, etc.- one ride, and you'll ask yourself why you've not ridden out in Pungo/Blackwater before.

Plus, there's the Pungo Ferry Bridge, where you can get up to AMAZING descent speeds in the high 30's (for this area, that's as good as it gets, rather pathetic, I know).

[/QUOTE]i have not been to the pungo area, but since soo many riders either ride out there or talk abotu it, there must be somethign i am missing

lets check it out sometime soon[/QUOTE]
Sounds good to me- I, too, am kind of bogged down getting ready for next semester, selling my car, checking out prospective roommates, etc., but riding w/ a partner is always better than solo.

A proposito, a lo mejor habran algunos coqui en Pungo, !nunca se sabe!

Spinningly yours,
Matt


----------



## evil genius (Jul 31, 2007)

I got a call tonight informing me that the new, not yet open, Fat Frogs in Chesapeake, will have its first group ride tomorrow Sunday @ 7:30am. I was planning to ride anyway, so I'm going to try it out.


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

evil genius said:


> I got a call tonight informing me that the new, not yet open, Fat Frogs in Chesapeake, will have its first group ride tomorrow Sunday @ 7:30am. I was planning to ride anyway, so I'm going to try it out.


You'll really like that store. I've chatted after rides w/ the guy who's going to be running it (he started out working for their store over here), and he seems pretty cool.


----------



## evil genius (Jul 31, 2007)

The Chesapeake Fat Frogs ride was cool. We had 8? riders, maybe 9? We split into a A and a B group. I met Walt, one of the owners, nice guy. Everyone was cool. I'll be trying to make this ride on Sundays, maybe Saturdays too.


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

evil genius said:


> The Chesapeake Fat Frogs ride was cool. We had 8? riders, maybe 9? We split into a A and a B group. I met Walt, one of the owners, nice guy. Everyone was cool. I'll be trying to make this ride on Sundays, maybe Saturdays too.


Sounds like they're off to a great start already. 

Their rides here in Virginia Beach are HUGE- on Saturdays in the Summer, I'd guesstimate that w/ everyone counted counted, the attendance would be 100 to 200(?). They sometimes break it all the way down into A++, A, B+, B and C.


----------

